#  >  > General Discussion >  >  > Free Spells >  >  >  Herod's seventy-seven greedy daughters

## Morrigan

To heal a fever, collect and blend water from three distant sources. Place the water in an iron pot and hard boil an egg in it. Cut this egg into seventy-seven pieces. Tie these pieces up in a cloth. At sunset, take this packet to a river or stream. Throw it over your left shoulder, without looking, into the river flowing away from you. Mutter how you wish the fever would leave you. Go home with out looking back, because if you catch the sisters there could be further damage.

----------

